# A vanilla bean source



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Within the past year or two there was a discussion on a source for vanilla beans and I can't seem to find it.  A little help, please.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

In my area Costco is actually the best source. Do you have Costco in your village?


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

BrianShaw said:


> In my area Costco is actually the best source. Do you have Costco in your village?


Thank you but it's some other source and not large like Costco. Private I believe and not Orlandos. The company offers several and I mean several beans in a bag for cheap. And I'm also considering Orlando's since I have twenty years experience using their extract over a period of twenty years - their one liter bottle.


----------



## fablesable (Oct 11, 2014)

I go through Spice Jungle on their Beanilla page.....good quality beans!


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Fablesable said:


> I go through Spice Jungle on their Beanilla page.....good quality beans!


Thanks but not Beanilla. The source offered beans at much much cheaper prices.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

I may be thinking of *Amadeus*.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

I just ordered some bourbon vanilla *UGANDA* beans from Amadeus. Most fragrant according to the reviews. We'll see.


----------



## fablesable (Oct 11, 2014)

Let us know how you like them! I am ordering from them right the now as well so thank you for the nod to their site. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Fablesable said:


> Let us know how you like them! I am ordering from them right the now as well so thank you foraneb adnag U


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

I never heard of them before. But they are about 2 miles from where I sit at this very moment. Veeery interesting.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

BrianShaw said:


> I never heard of them before. But they are about 2 miles from where I sit at this very moment. Veeery interesting.


Uganda Gold. Good stuff. Some of the best vanilla that you can get.

.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

So far all I've heard about that is the marketing hype. I'll be a lot more convinced after hearing your first hand experience. I can't wait!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

BrianShaw said:


> So far all I've heard about that is the marketing hype. I'll be a lot more convinced after hearing your first hand experience. I


more convinced after hearing your first hand experience. I can't wait!!!!!!!!!!

Uguanda gold


----------



## mannlicher (Jan 8, 2006)

Penzys has vanilla beans.  Spendy, but they have them.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

*Uuganda Gold*.


BrianShaw said:


> So far all I've heard about that is the marketing hype. I'll be a lot more convinced after hearing your first hand experience. I can't wait!!!!!!!!


Just purchased some Uganda Vanilla Beans. Will let you know!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

BrianShaw said:


> So far all I've heard about that is the marketing hype. I'll be a lot more convinced after hearing your first hand experience. I can't wait!!!!!!!!!!


I have no association with Amadeus. But will certainly let you know once the Uganda has been received and worked with.


----------



## fablesable (Oct 11, 2014)

I ordered the Uganda Gold, Tahitian and Madagascar. Amadeus doesn't have as high quality beans as Beanilla and they are more expensive for lesser quality it seems however, I LOVE to experiment and can't wait to get my order! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Fablesable said:


> I ordered the Uganda Gold, Tahitian and Madagascar. Amadeus doesn't have as high quality beans as Beanilla and they are more expensive for lesser quality it seems however, I LOVE to experiment and can't wait to get my order


How do you know this?????????????????


----------



## fablesable (Oct 11, 2014)

The tahitensis that they are selling are not from Tahiti (which gives them a certain plumpness and flavour profile that DEFINES them as Tahitian vanilla beans). The ones offered by Amadeus are from the other country sources (namely Papa New Guinea) so they produce a longer yet less plump and less flavour dense profile or in others' opinions a more wine-y oriented flavour profile whereas the real Tahitian beans grown in Tahiti are massive in size and internal seed content with a more chocolate/caramel flavour profile. (I have worked with those type of beans before) In my opinion the quality of tahitensis bean is not as high as Tahitian beans however, like I said, I LOVE to experiment so I am more than willing to give their beans a shot to see what comes of it! Besides, most of these companies tend to get their beans from the same places so I would not be surprised to learn they are sold at the same warehouse auctions worldwide......lol

I have been buying beans from all over the world for a few decades now and have also travelled to quite a few of the regions where they are grown to get an idea of the farming/picking practices. It is the most incredible and delicious journey as wherever there were vanilla beans there seemed to be coffee, sugar or cocoa farms to visit as well....hehe. This by no means makes anyone an expert, I just love the incredible opportunity these type of food commodities present when I travel to see where they come from.

I am looking forward to hearing how yours turns out as well!! Thank you once again for the heads up /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

@Fablesable I really appreciate hearing this stuff as I just purchased a huge bunch of Uganda. We'll see. *) I've ordered some from both Amadeus and from Beanilla. Vanilla smackdown comin' up!!!!!


----------



## fablesable (Oct 11, 2014)

Wooohooo This is gonna be fun and very enlightening......I am really looking forward to it!!

What type of alcohol do you like to use for extract purposes?? I don't know if I have found THE perfect alcohol to use yet so it is always nice to hear what others use if they are extracting. I am also making a glycerin vanilla extract for some friends and family members that cannot have alcohol based extract......we will see how that goes as well /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif

It is like wine tasting note sharing only with vanilla beans instead......lol


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Fablesable said:


> What type of alcohol do you like to use for extract purposes?? ...........


Some everclear mixed with vodka hell I dunno'. I just throw the beans in the liquor. It's my first delve into extractives.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Even the Ugandan vanilla beans smell outrageous not even out of the bag broken.  The stuff is outrageous smelling in a fully sealed bag!!!!!


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

The Uganda beans from Beanilla are truly plump and fragrant.  They'll be a joy to use.  I mean PLUMP AND FRAGRANT.  You ain't getting none better and I mean it.  IMHO Uganda is a real culinary surprise......for vanilla beans and I'll back them on this one.


----------



## fablesable (Oct 11, 2014)

Lol....tell me how you really feel!! I can't wait for mine to arrive /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

I am still awaiting delivery of the vanilla beans from Amadeus.


----------



## fablesable (Oct 11, 2014)

Yea.....I know my delivery will take a wee bit longer (being in Canada and all). I have a local made Bourbon whiskey and a Jamaican rum waiting their pleasure. You have talked them up a dream and can't wait to see what results from it all. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Sooo... vanilla beans seem to be quite expensive now. Anyone have a cheaper source?


----------

